# Why were side cameras turned off... causing damage to my car!



## Burnie1948 (Jul 25, 2019)

Side cameras ... please turn back on for safety!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Can we have some details? what firmware release? when/why did they turn off and how did them being off cause damage?

oh - and welcome to the site.


----------



## Burnie1948 (Jul 25, 2019)

PLEASE open up side cameras again!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Burnie1948 said:


> PLEASE open up side cameras again!


my side cameras are working fine. If you are having issues with yours, contact service to have them take a look at what the issue is.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

New poster with just two messages saying turn on side cameras. What!?


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

In my recorded videos on my USB drive, both sides have video files sometimes that are unreadable. 

I would say more often than not the files are the standard size, but sometimes I have noticed 0kb sized files that are unreadable. That was on v 2019.20.4 I believe. I haven't looked yet on v 24.4


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

0kb files have been a problem since basically forever. It's theorized to be a usb bandwidth issue but happens on all speeds of drives.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I don’t see how empty/corrupt saved files from the cameras would be called a cause of a damage to the car. Perhaps not recording the damaging event, but *causing*?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I got this.
<nods>

Turning them off was clearly an error. I've turned them back on. It is done.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So I've had a bunch of dash cam footage I haven't looked at in a couple weeks and started sorting through them now (no damage to my car, but I do get curious about what happens around it). I even saw the vid of when a lady rear-ended me (miraculously no damage to my car). I noticed after I went to 2019.4.4 that the side-camera vids are practically all blank. Maybe that's what the OP was referring to. Likely a bug that hopefully is fixed with the current 2019.24.4 I'm on. Will pull some files and take a look.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Burnie1948 said:


> PLEASE open up side cameras again!


Can you explain what you mean? 
Lots of people are guessing right now, but we're not sure.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Burnie1948 said:


> Side cameras ... please turn back on for safety!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Frully said:


> I've turned them back on. It is done.


 Thanks!

Owe you a beer.


----------

